# Quick way to start a charcoal fire



## Raine (Apr 12, 2005)

The Chimney-the easy quick way to start a charcoal fire

the chimmney makes lighter fluid go away. 
Never use lighter fluid as it makes the smoke bitter and makes your bbq bitter. 
Its easy to use the chimmney-load the chimmney half way with brickets. 
Place a rolled one page of newspaper beneath the chimmney. 

Take a match and light the bottom of the newspaper page on a concrete nonburning surface. 
In around 5 minutes you will have nice ashed coals on the bottom-when the coals on top are burning transfer the coals to the charcoal pan at the bottom of your smokers bricket grate-thats all-no longer using that dangerous and smelly charcoal lighter! 
This grilling-accessory is one of the most important of grill-accessories which is often overlooked by beginners because they are used to using lighter fluid.' 

Stay away from lighter fluid-it is both dangerous and makes you bbq taste horrible.


----------



## lutzzz (Apr 12, 2005)

Good morning, Rainee.. I couldn't agree more. The "chimney" is the only way to fly (for me too, that is).

However, two things I do differently:

1. I've never been able to get a "roll" of newspaper lighted easily.. without a blowtorch that is. I take instead one or two (no more) single sheets of newspaper and "crumble" or "crinkle" it (not sure of what you call that activity  and stuff it inside the bottom of the chimney.. then light it.. and it starts/burns easier/better for me that way.

2. I've never been able to get a decent airflow aka "draw" putting the chimney on a solid source (concrete patio for example) so I put mine on the steel grate inside my grill (a Weber kettle or WSM in this case) 'cause there is much better airflow.. I keep the bottom vents open so there will be airflow through the bbq unit.... then handle it like you suggest.

Good luck you your upcoming "Q" competition... I've never even been to one as an observer.. have to put that one my "to-do" list I guess... be fascinating.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 18, 2005)

I have 4 chimenys and they are the best way to start a charcoal fire IMHO.  It's one reason I switched from gas to charcoal - this made it easy to start.

I now use my old gas grill to place the chimneys on while they are lighting the coals! lol  20 minutes later you have coals that are ready to go.  If you think you'll need more coals just get a couple more chimneys ready.  I had my husband cut our grate in half so now I just move the food to one side, put coals in, spread around, put grate back on.  That way I don't have to remove ALL the food then add the coals.


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 18, 2005)

I have two of these, but I've always called them "Charcoal Flues".  One of the ones I have has a trapdoor at the bottom, when you lift up, all the hot coals fall right through.

I also place my chimneys/flues on the grate at the bottom of my grill, and leave the vents wide open.  This allows for better airflow.  I also usually let it run for 15 minutes or so, as I usually fill my chimney, since I do A LOT of cooking when I grill, usually Fire-roasted Corn on the Cob, maybe some taters in foil packets, plus the meat.

I usually use rolled up newspaper, although I've had a couple that didn't catch.

I also prefer lump hardwood charcoal vs. briquettes, as the lump hardwood burns hotter.


----------



## Raine (Apr 18, 2005)

The lump will also have less ash.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 19, 2005)

These chimney thingies work great, but in a pinch you can also use a doctored-up 3-lb coffee can.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 19, 2005)

I have always used an electric charcoal starter.... 

I have never used the chimney, but I am willing to learn a new trick.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 19, 2005)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> I have never used the chimney, but I am willing to learn a new trick.


 
ALERT THE MEDIA! A GADGET EXISTS THAT CHOC DOES NOT OWN!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL - but she has everything else and she IS going to win!!!!!!!!!


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 19, 2005)

Yall are just too much..... I about fell off my chair laughing.

Yep, there is one or two gadgets I don't own....yet!


----------



## htc (May 13, 2005)

I like the "yet" part Choc! You'll have to make sure to post a pic when you acquire them!


----------



## HanArt (May 13, 2005)

Hey lutzzz, we finally agree!  Dh uses the same technique on his Old Smokey.

Back in the 60s my dad made a prototype of the chimney using an old coffee can. Too bad he didn't apply for a patent.


----------



## Chef Wil (May 27, 2005)

The first time I saw a homemade chimney was in the 60's too. Amazing how hindsight is always 20/20


----------



## Slam (Aug 25, 2005)

I use my propane torch (Don't do plumbing to often)


----------

